# Lionel 6361 logs



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

I have a question on the 6361 log carrying flat cars. I have an empty car and have been shopping for a set of logs for it to carry. In the photos I've seen, the "logs" look very realistic and unique from car to car--so unique that I think they must be actual tree limbs. (see examples)

Does anyone know if this is the case? If so, I've been trimming my own tree limbs that look about the same size. Seems I can save a few bucks and make homemade "logs" from the trees in the back yard.


----------



## Evil Caesar (Jan 28, 2011)

The lionel log car that has the realistic looking logs seems to be real tree limbs to me. I have used some wood from my back yard for some extra accesories around my layout. I also bought some wood dowels and cut them with my miter saw and stained them. Works with the log loader, conveyer belt and PW and modern log dump cars. Will do what ever it takes to save a few bucks in this hobby


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You can make your own logs, just go out and find some branches. Cut them to size and spray lacquer them, job done.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Don't let the neightbors see you. If it's their trees.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I have all the branches I need here, pay shipping and I'll send you more than you could ever use.  I can't see any neighbors, but I have lots of fallen wood of every description!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

ELJ,

Some background info ...

http://www.tandem-associates.com/lionel/lionel_trains_6361_flat_car.htm

http://www.postwarlionel.com/cgi-bin/postwar?ITEM=6361

Info in the links confirms cars originally had real logs.

TJ


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

T-Man said:


> Don't let the neightbors see you. If it's their trees.


Nope, they are my trees. I'm actually trimming the branches so they DON'T intrude on the neighbors property!


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

tjcruiser said:


> ELJ,
> 
> Some background info ...
> 
> ...


I knew about the first link but not the second, which finally confirms the "three real tree logs."

I remember reading about the Christmas Tree Car that carries "original trees which are scrawny looking and are believed to have been weeds that were taken from the fields surrounding the Lionel factory in New Jersey" and thought perhaps the log cars were yet another creative way for Lionel to make a profit off its landscaping wastes.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Here's my raw materials for log cars. If you can see it, it's mine to cut down.  This is out the three sides of my office windows, lots more in the back.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Very scenic. Looks to me like you could use a "Choo Choo Greg" railway running down that hill!

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I think the hill is more grade than the loco could handle! Even my driveway that looks deceptively flat has a pretty decent grade to it.


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

Well I'll be placing my logging order later.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I have thought of cutting a bunch of branches to size and spraying them with clearcoat and offering them on eBay.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Buy It Now ... $19.95, plus $15.95 for Shipping and Handling


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm injured! 

I would only charge $10.95 for shipping, what kind of price gouger do you think I am?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

The view is all in the bark. Some I have seen just stand out. I don't know what they are. Maple is Ok. How about that redish bark with the white specs?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

On my dump run I found the branch I was looking for. A young birch I think.









...


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I was thinking the Birch limbs down by the driveway would be a good candidate.


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

tjcruiser said:


> Buy It Now ... $19.95, plus $15.95 for Shipping and Handling


I stumbled upon someone selling "high quality reproduction" Lionel parts, including logs that were very close to these prices! What a deal!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

eljefe said:


> I stumbled upon someone selling "high quality reproduction" Lionel parts, including logs that were very close to these prices! What a deal!



Yes, but that is no fun.

Plus they cost more the free.

TMAN,
Your going to keep the stumps on the logs, right?
They look like good candidates for logs.:thumbsup:


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Ed, Do you mean the limbs? The branch is green I thought I would dry it out first. This was a rough cut, unmeasured. I don't have any of those cars. I plan on showing some maple next.


----------



## plandis (Oct 5, 2011)

lovely hardwood gunny! I would love to see SE PA someday!


----------



## plandis (Oct 5, 2011)

I think the SHAY skeleton cars come with a birch load. I have six of them behind my elk river three truck. very good looking "logs"


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

plandis said:


> lovely hardwood gunny! I would love to see SE PA someday!


I don't want for firewood, that's for sure! :laugh: If you come to see PA, don't come in the winter, you may not see much.


----------

